# Sempre Pro Question



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a "new" 2013 on the way. To begin with I'm just transferring my old Record 10Sp over. My question is the frame will accept the traditional BB correct?

Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You'll need a BB30 to BSA BB converter sleeve. If you get the frame set it is part of the kit.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a 2014 Sempre Pro (PF30). After a bunch of research and discussions, I purchased the Praxis Works 30-24 conversion BB. It works with PF30 and BB30.

Note. I don't have affiliation with Praxis Works or Bianachi.


----------

